# Hi All



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

My name is Christina and I am a new cat owner! I have a few questions brewing already and I hope to offer my input as time goes on.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Christina! Welcome. We'll look forward to hearing some of your experiences, and if you have questions, we have many knowledgable members! 

edit/error


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Christina


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Christina .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, Christina!! Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm also a newie but I welcome you and can't wait to here from you


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

nice to have you on board!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the cat forum!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome neighbor :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Christina, from yet another neighbor


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Christina! I'm on my first cat ever too, so I probably share a lot of your questions.


----------

